

Bots - alexbkk

Could someone give me a decent explanation to what these "bots" are?? I see there are several folks making them into several different, very, different looking softwares, that does different things. I have found a place that sells different kinds of these "bots", but should I go for it, Im totally "newbie, greenie", when it comes to programming, and have no concept, as earlier stated, about these "bots. But if I would/could, be able(as the website states that I easily can)to make a nice software that I will sell as a product, I would really like to buy one of them "bots", they come in three different prices, $300, $500, and $999, depending on the stuff the bot can do, and how much you can make etc.
Im excited and awaits an answer if possible.
Thanks Yours Sincerely,
Alexander Torp
======
opminion
Not sure what you're talking about (links usually help with that), but here is
a definition:

<http://catb.org/jargon/html/B/bot.html>

